# 15G Makeover!



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

I recently moved away so while i was at it, i decided to completely re do my tank design.

This was before the move, an over cluttered tank with ugly blue gravel:










And now, After the move, a nice, organized, neat natural looking tank:










What do you think? Rate it from 1 to 10? Can it be improved in any way?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd give it a 6. The plastic decor isn't so natural looking. It's a bit bare, and what is the white thing?

I'd get real rocks of the same color. The one you have is ok, if you like the varied color. I'd get some real driftwood and plants too.

It looks better


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Ichthius said:


> what is the white thing?


It looks like a clam shell. 

I think the tank looks pretty good. what kind of fish are in there?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

1-10, since im not for super natural looking tanks, and putting into perspective that you may be young like me and not have money, id give it a 7.5, but it is much better, more swimming room!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks pretty good. Maybe a couple more silk plants. I say 6.5. Where is the apple snail?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm gonna say 5.5. It's just too bland for me. I acually like the first one better, minus the blue gravel...lol I'de give the first one a n 8


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Buggy said:


> Looks pretty good. Maybe a couple more silk plants. I say 6.5. Where is the apple snail?


In the second picture, the apple snail is behind the cave.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

TigerBarb12 said:


> 1-10, since im not for super natural looking tanks, and putting into perspective that you may be young like me and not have money, id give it a 7.5, but it is much better, more swimming room!


I'm actually quite a bit younger than you, i'm only about 12 and a half...:O


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa! That is amazing for a 12 year old, you made that tank better than I could and I'm thirteen.

lol, i know not much of an age difference


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ye but his tank is still way better then both of ours lol


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol so true


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

id give it a 10 on improvement, but a 7 on actual appearence, i think its too bare. i would put more plants.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I am quite impressed with the redecorating, Camie! I prefer a more natural looking aquarium, and you have definitely created that. If you like a less cluttered tank, more power to you. My wife would completely agree with your new aquascape and would tell you that mine are always too cluttered. It all boils down to taste. 

In any case, you should be quite proud of yourself. I think you've done very well at improving the appearance of your aquarium.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Dr_House said:


> I am quite impressed with the redecorating, Camie! I prefer a more natural looking aquarium, and you have definitely created that. If you like a less cluttered tank, more power to you. My wife would completely agree with your new aquascape and would tell you that mine are always too cluttered. It all boils down to taste.
> 
> In any case, you should be quite proud of yourself. I think you've done very well at improving the appearance of your aquarium.



Why thank you!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

You're quite welcome. I like your choice of stock as well. You are off to a fantastic start for a youngster (I mean no offense by that term). How long has this tank been set up?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I think your tank is really nice but I would give it a 7.5 because I think it is too bare IMO, but it's a huge improvement from your last setup


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Dr_House said:


> You're quite welcome. I like your choice of stock as well. You are off to a fantastic start for a youngster (I mean no offense by that term). How long has this tank been set up?


Umm...Since April 2007...I was 11 at the time and my sister had just finished a school project for wich they needed to keep minnows in an unfiltered tank for 2 months and no one on her team was able to take them so we went out and bought a tank and then soon after, i thought it would be good to get informed about stocking and found out my tank(at first my sis and i just bought a bunch of fish without knowing it would be overstocked) was waaaayyyy overstocked and my best friend had an extra tank so she took the extra fish off our hands.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


> I'm giving it a ten.
> 
> JUST BECAUSE I CAN!


haha, thanks!


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


> No problemo
> dont worry, i also think it is quite lovely.


Thanks, I wasn't quite sure what to do with my tank design at first but my sister and i tht about it and bought what was necessary to complete the makeover. We have a great Local pet store with a HUGE fish/reptile section so thats really great. The fish section has everything necessary and plus they have very competent employees. Whenever we go there we ask to talk to the person who sold us our first fish after the move since he really knows what hes doing and it came in handy when our rasboras had fungus.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


> No problemo
> dont worry, i also think it is quite lovely.


Thanks, I wasn't quite sure what to do with my tank design at first but my sister and i tht about it and bought what was necessary to complete the makeover. We have a great Local pet store with a HUGE fish/reptile section so thats really great. The fish section has everything necessary and plus they have very competent employees. Whenever we go there we ask to talk to the person who sold us our first fish after the move since he really knows what hes doing and it came in handy when our rasboras had fungus.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

ugh...double post, can someone delete that one?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

That's awesome! You're actually one of the few people I know who didn't get into the hobby from winning a goldfish at the fair.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Haha...i never go to fairs...well even if i did, i probably wouldn't win anything!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

That's clever, Baby_Baby. I've always wanted to do that with the wood in my aquariums. A nice piece of aquarium driftwood is always so hard to find, and expensive if you do, while the reptile section is rife with beautiful, inexpensive grapevine branches. In that case, it isn't worth the risk, but in others, it's just a much better deal. Pat your dad on the back for me.


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Haha, very clever indeed, next time i'll buy deco, i'll see what they have in the reptile section


----------

